# Replacement bulb for Surefire E1E



## taro68 (Aug 9, 2018)

Hello. Please has someone any information were could i buy a replacement bulb for my Surefire E1E.Thanks. Giovanni


----------



## id30209 (Aug 9, 2018)

*Re: Replacement buon for Surefire E1E*

tadcustoms.com or lumensfactory


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 9, 2018)

Lumens Factory. This may be the one, but have a look...
https://www.lumensfactory.com/en/product_detail.php?pid=21
P


----------



## taro68 (Aug 9, 2018)

*Re: Replacement buon for Surefire E1E*

Thanks!


----------



## KentuckyMike (Aug 9, 2018)

*Re: Replacement buon for Surefire E1E*

I'll second P's suggestion. And here is a link to all their E-series products on one page. The nice thing is you can get a 3V assembly to use with primaries, or a 3.7V lamp to use with an RCR123. Plus, of course, all the different outputs Mark offers. Good luck!! 

https://www.lumensfactory.com/en/product.php?cid=13


----------



## id30209 (Aug 9, 2018)

TadsCustoms has cheap bulbs, base/socket you buy only once. LF once done is done and Tad socket only need new bulb. 
Both LF and Tad has good stuff but Tad’s setup is good for your pocket.


----------



## night.hoodie (Aug 9, 2018)

id30209 said:


> TadsCustoms has cheap bulbs, base/socket you buy only once. LF once done is done and Tad socket only need new bulb.
> Both LF and Tad has good stuff but Tad’s setup is good for your pocket.



This is true, but it should be noted for tougher duty, such as weapon recoil, Lumens Factory lamps are superior, as shock can dislocate Tad Customs bipins from the E socket. I use Tad Customs E socket snd bipin lamps exclusively, but I never need a weapon more deadly than my rapier wit, and I am unaware of any weapon more devistating. ;-)


----------

